# raw feeding



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It depends on the 'quality' of the protein....low quality ie; corn, soy, meat 'by-products' can be harmful in the longrun. But high quality proteins are easily digested and do not cause either the liver or kidneys to be overworked and unless your dog has a medical reason to be on a low protein diet, I think he'll be fine.................be warned though, some dogs cannot handle high protein and will get diarrhea if not transitioned slowly.
Behavior wise, I don't know about raw food affecting this, but I have heard that for some dogs the high sugar/carb content in some kibbles causes hyperactivity in some dogs and when they were changed to a raw diet they calmed down!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

When you switch to raw, you usually have to stop feeding for 24 hours before their first meal.

As for bacterias and licking, there won't be a problem if you don't let your dog lick your mouth. Unless you have a toddler who puts his hands in his mouth a lot. In which case I might hesitate.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Comparing protein in raw and dried food can be misleading because of the water content - raw chicken, for example, is around 25% protein, so 52% seems very high for a meat based diet, unless it is dehydrated. On the bacteria issues, dogs lick parts of their anatomies with a very high bacteria load all the time; they sniff and lick stuff outside that it is better not to think about; plus there are regular recalls of kibble because of salmonella and similar contamination - all should be well if you practice sensible hygiene, don't let your dog lick your face (or if you must, not your mouth), and take additional precautions if anyone in your household is immuno-suppressed.


----------

